# Flat screen TV for computer monitor?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I’m curious, is there any particular reason why people don’t use regular flat screen TVs for their computer monitors? (Or maybe it’s common and I just don’t know about it.) Especially for larger-sized monitors (26 in. or bigger) since it seems that so-called computer monitors seem to cost way more than flat screen TVs.

The reason I ask is I’m considering a monitor upgrade. My uses are non-demanding – web surfing, Microsoft Office software, maybe an occasional DVD movie (although that would typically be some other family member, so I don’t care about providing them state-of-the-art). I don't mind paying more money for a designated computer monitor, but I'd like to know what (if anything) it's getting me.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb

There is no reason to not use a TV monitor as a PC monitor however the maximum resolution of a TV is 1,920×1,080 where as some computer monitors go even higher. So on a larger display 1,920×1,080 would still seem somewhat pixalised if you sit close enough.


----------



## Harpmaker

Just be sure your PC video card can do the max. resolution and aspect ratio of your TV at a decent refresh rate otherwise you may get stretched of squashed images, or screen flicker. I suspect there are a lot of people using HD TV's as monitors, just not the uber-serious gamers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Thanks for the replies, guys!




tonyvdb said:


> So on a larger display 1,920×1,080 would still seem somewhat pixalised if you sit close enough.


My video card is 1920 x 1200. Would that be sufficient for a 27” monitor? I don’t think I’d want to go bigger than that. I’m basically at arm’s length from the screen. I’m using a 24” right now and it looks fine at that distance.




Harpmaker said:


> Just be sure your PC video card can do the max. resolution and aspect ratio of your TV at a decent refresh rate otherwise you may get stretched of squashed images, or screen flicker.


 What would be an acceptable refresh rate, in your opinion?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb

Wayne, if your computer graphic card supports 1920×1080 then your good to go. LCD monitors dont look good if you scale it even a little bit. As far as a refresh rat is concerned LCD shouldn't exhibit any flicker even at 60Hz.


----------



## KalaniP

At larger sizes, you run into issues with pixel density, since HDTV spec doesn't go above 1920x1080. But at 26-27" you should be fine with a TV. Sometimes there are issues with connectivity (color space issues using HDMI instead of DVI). But the good thing is it's easy enough to try it out and return it if you don't like it.

Might want to read this thread over at AVS: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1367796


----------



## Harpmaker

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What would be an acceptable refresh rate, in your opinion?


60 Hz works for most people, but some need a faster rate for the image not to flicker.


----------



## WooferHound

I have been using a 32 inch 1080p 60hz TV as a computer monitor since a week before Christmas. I absolutely love it and so does the wife. I have a DVI to HDMI cable coming up from the computer and it is a clear crisp picture with great color. If you get closer than 3 feet, you can start to pick out the pixels.
It's a westinghouse 3225 in which the onboard tuner really stinks, but the HDMI is wonderful.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889234046&Tpk=westinghouse 3225


----------



## KalaniP

That Westinghouse 3225 is the very model discussed in the AVS link I posted a couple posts up. People seem pretty happy with it, overall.


----------



## WooferHound

I just measured my 32 inch 1080p TV that I am using for a monitor. It is 27.5 inches side to side, so . . .
1920 pixels divided by 27.5 inches equals 70 pixels per inch.
2 feet away is a bit close, but 3 feet away looks fairly good.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Thanks for the comments everyone! I’m about 2-1/2 ft. from the screen so I should probably stick with a 26 or 27”.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

